# lets respect our elders



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

The HauntForum is filled with older haunters, but the only true old part of them is their bodies, but shall their minds be as experienced and youthful as always. To the older haunters, we thank you for your creativity that will inspire future generations of ghouls and haints a like.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You're welcome ... now get off my lawn!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You're welcome ... now get off my lawn!


Lol,Doc. Best laugh I've had all day.

Should I be flattered, or insulted that I might be one of these "old" haunters.  Now where's my walker. :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You're welcome ... now get off my lawn!


Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks young 'un! Now hand me my cane please.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah, you old people and your humor  can't help but love you all like family.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you, thank you very much Dan! Now it's time for my nap, you know, so I can crank up my creativity!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Much thanks young wipper snapper. I've got to go now and clean up....I tried passing wind earlier and sharted. The colon just aint what it used to be.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You're welcome ... now get off my lawn!


Hey Dr. Maniaco, I use that as part of my haunt using a pair of kicking legs!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Somebody hand me my reading glasses so I can see what Dan the Welder wrote

Hey, wait a minute - Welder...W-*ELDER*. It's code, tell you!:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Flattery! It won't get ya into the will.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Dan The Welder said:


> The HauntForum is filled with older haunters, but the only true old part of them is their bodies, but shall their minds be as experienced and youthful as always. To the older haunters, we thank you for your creativity that will inspire future generations of ghouls and haints a like.


Who ya calling "old" young'un?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Hey Dr. Maniaco, I use that as part of my haunt using a pair of kicking legs!


:jol:Wow Lunatic, I love your "grumpy old man" and his sign, and the kicking legs. That is awesome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Hey Dr. Maniaco, I use that as part of my haunt using a pair of kicking legs!


That's Great!! And I'm not Grumpy ... I'm anti-delightful. Now get off the lawn.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You guys slay me. Who says the first thing to go is the sense of humor? And Dan is so right. I don't know where we young people would be if you old guys hadn't blazed the trail for us. Thanks you guys. And many more years to you to keep on haunting.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I want to throw my hat in and thank all you elder haunters for their inspiration! Now if I could only remember where I left my keys.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What were we talking about.....?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Lunatic said:


> Much thanks young wipper snapper. I've got to go now and clean up....I tried passing wind earlier and sharted. The colon just aint what it used to be.


I don't usually go there, but you know what they say: "never trust a fart if you're older than 30!" :zombie:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Should I be flattered, or insulted that I might be one of these "old" haunters.  Now where's my walker. :googly:


I stole it and used it for my Zombie prop. Doggone teenagers! Now, what were we talking about?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Now I can't find my glasses either!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well thanks for the compliment! They say the first thing to go is the memory, then the next thing to go is the memory, and after that I think it's the memory, yeah I'm sure thats it......I just can't remember anymore?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't decide if I'm still a young whipper snapper....I already get hot flashes and just yesterday, I gave my neice the same speech that my mom gave me...and I took the fun out of everything by not allowing her to have a loud party while I was at Walmart...so I think I may be midway to elder hood....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Being a loving, concerned, caring uncle does not make you an "elderly." However, if you were at Walmart to get Geritol ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

You mean aunt? No, I went to walmart to get medicine for my 'aunt' that I was looking after...and yes, I did stop on the way to Walmart to get some critters from the Dollar Tree! LOL


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

scareme said:


> You guys slay me. Who says the first thing to go is the sense of humor? And Dan is so right. I don't know where we young people would be if you old guys hadn't blazed the trail for us. Thanks you guys. And many more years to you to keep on haunting.


  I'm with Scareme.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> You mean aunt? No, I went to walmart to get medicine for my 'aunt' that I was looking after...and yes, I did stop on the way to Walmart to get some critters from the Dollar Tree! LOL


Sorry... when your my age you refer to cars as "she," scarecrows as "he," and anyone else is just lucky to get my undivided attention for as long as I can ... ooooo ... shiny.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Sorry... when your my age you refer to cars as "she," scarecrows as "he," and anyone else is just lucky to get my undivided attention for as long as I can ... ooooo ... shiny.


:jol:OMG!!! That is SO ME! I am just fine....until I get distracted by something shiny.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone seen my AARP card?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just ordered a case of Depends.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Has anyone seen my keys? Or my glasses?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahaaa!! In the past 2 months, I lost my keys, wallet, engagement ring & wedding ring!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How did I get to this site.....?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky. You've lost 4 things in the last two months, the only thing I've lost has been my mind.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm no longer a haunter, I try on this graveyard for size once a year.


----------

